# Report: Chevy Cruze Coupe, Larger RWD Sedan Likely Says GM's New President



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

With all the focus on small cars and fuel economy, there's some good news for sporty and performance minded individuals looking for a GM product that suits their desires. In an online web chat GM's new North American president Mark Reuss made some exciting comments about the potential introduction of both a Chevy Cruze Coupe and a RWD sedan based on the Australian Zeta architecture.

"2 door Cruze is a nice idea, and it may show up in the global market," said Reuss. "As we have 2 door Cobalts currently, NA [North America] would naturally look at a Cruze 2 door, but I believe our small car portfolio will be WAY beyond what it is now, so a 2 door something still is needed."

This really comes as no surprise, as Chevy has often delivered a coupe model shortly after the sedan.

Next up, Reuss made a surprising remark when asked if a rear-wheel drive sedan based on the Australian Zeta platform could eventually make its way state-side. "Quite possibly," he remarked, something which is sure to be celebrated by those who bemoaned the demise of the Pontiac G8. Currently, the only Zeta platform model available in the U.S. is the current Camaro, although some reports have suggested a next-generation Camaro could ride on a more adaptable architecture that could also be used for a North American sedan.

If Chevy does decide to move ahead with a rear-drive sedan for the North American market, it's not likely to arrive for several more years. By the the Cruze Coupe will most certainly be on the market and perhaps even a high-performance Cruze model.

More: *Report: Chevy Cruze Coupe, Larger RWD Sedan Likely Says GM's New President* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope this is the Chevy version of the G8 when they make the 4 door.


----------

